# Brake light



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

:roll: Hi all, please , can someone say why the ABS warning light would be lit?The chassis is a w22 with the Chevy Vortec engine.Thanks


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Onlt two reasons realy 
1.ABS fault
2. Gremlin in the works 
In either case it wants switching off to see if it re appers if not it was a gremlin if it does you have a fault
Diagnostic equipment(code reader) reqd
If your at the Peterborough show Duncan can scan it for you
Geo


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Geo, I"ll try to switch it off and see.We live in N.Ireland so the shows are, for the most part, out  although the RV stays in England and we fly or take a car over. Regards to all . Pablo.


----------

